# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Мучают фобии (страх смерти)

## vitaliy markov

Харе Кришна дорогие Преданные! Не могли бы поделиться какими-нибудь мыслями или практическими советами по преодолению разного рода фобий, которые в итоге сводятся к одному - страху смерти! 
Мне 30 лет, состою в грихастха ашраме, есть дети, хорошая работа, хорошие родители, во общем то все хорошо, кроме периодически донимающих меня фобий, а именно жутко боюсь болезней, которые связанны с фатальностью. Боюсь онкологии, СПИДа, умереть на операционном столе и прочее что связанно с этим. Стоит заболеть немного, как сразу накручиваются самые жуткие диагнозы и исходы событий. Пока не был женат, провел полтора года на форуме для людей живущих с ВИЧ/СПИДом, боялся диагноза после связей с противоположным полом. Все это время в дипрессии, никакой нормальной жизни. Все это то затихает, то опять начинается. Был у психологов,психиатров и прочих врачей, никакого результата.   Во общем то эти фобии меня и привели к поиску истины и в итоге к учению о Сознании Кришны. Но чувствую что знаний не хватает, фобии все равно приходят. Хочется добиться мужественности, отрешенности и бесстрашия в жизни. А я в моменты накатывающихся фобий чувствую себя "ребенком, которому хочется к мамочке на ручки и поплакаться". Становится стыдно за самого себя. Хочется философски относиться к жизни, но не получается.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА  Виталий. Извините, что отвечаю Вам с опозданием. Примите мои слова  сочувствия и поддержки. Ваш вопрос - это действительно проблема или трудность или сложность, но точнее будет сказать - задачка. Задачка для Вас. Фобия -  это сильный страх, который возникает в какой-то определенной ситуации. Однако,  в действительности, жизнь - это совершенный учитель, а мы все здесь для того, чтобы учиться. Учиться жить, преодолевать трудности, меняться, развиваться и, в конечном счете, - учиться любить!
 И можно сказать, что эта Ваша проблема является Вашей кармой! Однако не совсем так! Синоним слова карма – наказание, и правда заключается в том, что во Вселенной  не существует силы наказания, а есть сила любви,  заботы и обучения. И эта сила идет от Кришны, и  Он постоянно  проявляет ее  к нам. Это действительно так.
И  чувство страха, которое есть у Вас - это какая-то не реализованная важная Ваша потребность. Она  связана с Вашими отношениями с Господом и поскольку она не реализована в Вашей жизни, то это проявляется как чувство страха. В действительности, это обратная сторона любви. Нет любви – появляется страх. Он приходит от контакта с этим миром, когда  нет отношений с Кришной, они теряются, забываются, и все становится   материальным и страшным.
Фобии, страх – это забвение Кришны. Но не просто забвение, а забвение того, что мы вечно принадлежим Ему, и что Он всегда защищает нас и заботится о нас.  И этот Ваш страх – это проявление Ваших отношений с Кришной, это проявление Его любви к Вам. Как? Он из любви к Вам через этот страх напоминает о том, что Вам  необходимо  с решимостью продолжать свой духовный путь и  развивать свое доверие и преданность Ему. 
И поскольку Ваш  запрос достаточно серьезный, то я могу предложить Вам пообщаться по-Скайпу. А  что-то ответить Вам письменно – это, на мой взгляд, будет не очень эффективно. Поэтому, если Вы согласны встретиться в Скайпе, то выберете удобный день и час и напишите мне прямо на Скайп – virochan61 . Я постараюсь помочь Вам.
Жду Вашего ответа.
Спасибо.

----------

